# Cowboy Noah :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hahaha, _Hockus Pockus!_ Are you gonna do a magic bird in the hat trick with Noah?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Hahaha, _Hockus Pockus!_ Are you gonna do a magic bird in the hat trick with Noah?


I'm thinking of entering into lady's day at the races for best hat. I have my own boomerang yellow feathers


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Now that's the spirit from the Land Down Under i expect out of ya, mate!:thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Abracadabra Look what came out of this magic hat is it a plane is it superman no i see a bird that you have that just popped out of the magic hat. .But the saying is Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi.... This is so cool I just love it..Oh nice photo's by the way...


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Haha just the hat for ladies' day


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

YES, better than a boring fascinator any day eh? What a lovely bird by the way :budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> Abracadabra Look what came out of this magic hat is it a plane is it superman no i see a bird that you have that just popped out of the magic hat. .But the saying is Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi.... This is so cool I just love it..Oh nice photo's by the way...


Thanks Lyn - yes he's a little trickster alright 



deriksen said:


> Haha just the hat for ladies' day


Lol I could even ditch the hat and just bring Noah - he's a fly away fascinator 



Pretty boy said:


> YES, better than a boring fascinator any day eh? What a lovely bird by the way :budgie:


Thanks Cathy yes he's very bright and beautiful


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Noah is such a funny boy, I see he really likes your cowboy hat! :yo:


----------

